# You don't need jigs or bait to catch bluefin



## 2aces (Jul 2, 2007)

Manly sport!!!


----------



## John81 (Apr 24, 2007)

woulda been better if they grabbed it in mid swimming would have of loved watching them get hit by tail. But was still fun to watch


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

John81 said:


> woulda been better if they grabbed it in mid swimming would have of loved watching them get hit by tail. But was still fun to watch


Yep.


----------



## bcssux (May 23, 2005)

ha wow that is truly an amazing feat


----------



## New Kent Newbie (Apr 25, 2006)

was that up north


----------



## AbuMike (Sep 3, 2007)

All I can say is....Good Eats>>>


----------

